# YO TEX!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

so I hear turkey mounts are 1/2 price this year?
and that expo attendees get $100 off?
and that first time customers get another $50 off?
and a 40% discount if i bring a naked picture of my girlfriend?

So basically you'll owe me, you gonna pay when I drop the bird off? or when I pick it up?
and about how long is it gonna take?

8)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If my boy kills a good one,,,,,I think I'll give ol TEX a try


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

How do I enlarge the picture that appears above chets name?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

blackdog said:


> How do I enlarge the picture that appears above chets name?


They're called girlfriends! -BaHa!-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

chet said:


> so I hear turkey mounts are 1/2 price this year?
> and that expo attendees get $100 off?
> and that first time customers get another $50 off?
> and a 40% discount if i bring a naked picture of my girlfriend?
> ...


WOW! I need you running my advertising campaign! 

I think I'd need more than just a Picture of your girlfriend...


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> I think I'd need more than just a Picture of your girlfriend...


huh? you want it autographed too? 8) yeah..... i'm sure thats it :roll:

I wont take her huntin..... so maybe you two can work out a trade :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, she needs to know how to cook, clean, sew, shovel dog poo, run a lawnmower, skin birds, and flesh them without putting any holes in the hide. She also needs to have a fishing boat equipped with everything. Please send a picture of the boat.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> They're called girlfriends!


That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

blackdog said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > They're called girlfriends!
> ...


You know a real girl instead of a Poster.... oh nevermind, it probably only makes ense in my warped mind or to guys with a women.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

truemule said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > truemule said:
> ...


I got it first time. :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> If my boy kills a good one,,,,,I think I'll give ol TEX a try


I just so happen to have a Chukar the lit'l fella mounted last year.....

Chuck makes his home in my office and I get tons of praise on the bird when each person see's it. I also let them feel the rock Chuck is pirched on.... IT'S FAKE! but I promise you that you could not tell it was not!

He really does an amazing job!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Tom! You're a sweetheart!

Wait till you getta load of this years chukar mount for the banquet! 8)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Thanks Tom! You're a sweetheart!
> 
> Wait till you getta load of this years chukar mount for the banquet! 8)


Thanks... But really you do a really great job. Between this bird and some of Shane's I have been 100% impressed. Plus you give those that back ya up... some kick-back!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What I wanna know is when are ya gonna let me mount a great big C0CK for ya?  

You need a big red C0CK on your wall!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Matter of fact I do... I have a bird that I shot in Nebraska a few years ago. After seeing Stuffin Ducks flying bird with the wings down that is how I want it!
But your talking to a poor man here! But th wife tells me something about kids need clothes and need to eat and stupid stuff like that.... Hell I have some Mearns in the freezer also!


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

truemule said:


> blackdog said:
> 
> 
> > truemule said:
> ...


I think we all got it the first time, but old blackdog has never been known for being too swift if you know what I mean! :mrgreen:


----------

